# P.L.O.T.S Etiquette!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Another reason why I tend to stay away from PLOTS land is it seems that whenever we start walking a nice spot..Sure enough some other car load of hunters goes in right next to us! If we're walking a tree row, they'll go into the next one! If we're walking a piece of CRP on one end, someone else we'll start walking it on the other end!
I know, I myself wouldn't even dream of walking a piece of land that someone else is working! There's alot of PLOTS land out there, move on to the next one people! Do you agree?!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree!!!

But it happens on private land also. I'll set it up for you. I saw pheasants in this area last year so i went there this past saturday afternoon (10-23-04). There are 2 sloughs...a large one and a small one about 200 yards south of the large one on the same quarter of land (harvested wheat). Mind you i don't have a dog and i was by myself.

So I drove by and saw about 12 birds flying around in the large slough so i started walking. Going up and down and through cattails up to my eyeballs for about 2hours. A few were getting up here and there and going to the small slough so i thought i had em' right were i wanted them. My plan was to kick a few the would hopefully go to the small slough and join whatever was over there and save that for last.

Then up creeping comes a suburban....2 guys....one flys out the door lets his dog out and about 15 seconds later bang bang bang....2 dead roosters and about 20 other pheasants flying out. As i'm yelling what the hell are you doing while walking up to the raod to give them a piece of my mind....he gets back in the suburban, they back up, turn around and drive away!! I was fired up. I know the saw me, i was wearing orange and they parked about 45 yards from my pickup. Man was i ****** and I still am if you can tell.

I didn't get a bird. By this time it was after 6:00 pm and i was so demoralized, dissapointed how people could be such jerks, and just plain ol' ****** off I called it quits and drove home. Having a dog i think they could have found their own place to walk!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I never knew pheasant road hunters were that big of slobs. What a joke. If that's your idea of hunting it's no wonder hunting has went to poop.

Have a little respect for everyone in the field.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

People can be pretty inconsiderate. Fishhook, I'd have been steamed too. All that work and the guys in the suburban take home the birds. Sometimes I think we should have a Stupid Hunter hunting season. Bag limit of two, possession limit of 4! I was hunting ducks here in MN a couple of years back. We set up our decoys in a likely looking marsh well before shooting time. As we sat waiting for shooting time to come around, a couple of knuckleheads set up shop directly across from us on a small rise, away from the marsh. When the ducks started flying, these guys would open up on them before even getting close to our spread. Didn't matter if the ducks were a 1/2 mile high in altitude, they fired on everything. I could have wrung their necks! Of course they took off as I was making my way over to give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with road hunters. They are a bunch on slobs. We have a big slough across the road form my house and they will stop right at the mailbox and start shooting the pheasant. So i do like must times and run out there and give them a piece of my mind and i do give them a good piece.

Anybody got any good ideas that I could do?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Well they are within 440 yards of your house correct?? You could contact the game & fish department.


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Been there and done that!


----------

